# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  TICKR, family of three heart rate monitors, Wahoo Fitness, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Wahoo Fitness

----------


## Airicist

Wahoo Fitness TICKR Heart Rate Monitor 2014

Published on Apr 23, 2014




> Wahoo Fitness North American Sales Manager Eric Stobin introduces the new TICKR Heart Rate monitor. This Bluetooth and Ant+ compatible strap is designed to work with smart phones and GPS watches.


"Sea Otter Video: Wahoo Fitness TICKR heart rate monitor 2014"

by Emily Neuman
April 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

How to Put on the Wahoo TICKR 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> The correct way to put on the Wahoo TICKR, TICKR RUN, and TICKR X

----------


## Airicist

The Wahoo Fitness TICKR Heart Rate Monitors 

 Published on Jul 24, 2014




> Wahoo Fitness introduces a whole new category of wearable devices with the TICKR, TICKR Run, and TICKR X. The TICKR family combines traditional heart rate monitoring with motion analytics and memory to track the data you need to train smart... train strong... train free... train perfect.
> 
> All TICKRs track heart rate and calories burned in real time while you exercise and are equipped with two LED lights to easily show device connection and heart rate detection.
> 
> The TICKRs have both ANT+ and Bluetooth 4.0 capabilities enabling it to connect to both smartphones and watches.
> 
> The eight-week Wahoo Burn and Burst™ training program is designed to burn fat or improve performance by using heart rate to make the workout more effective.
> 
> The TICKR Run uses the Wahoo Fitness App to display your Running Smoothness™ number, which measures running from across three dimensions.
> ...

----------

